# Got my new Reel!!!



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Got my new Fly Reel.. It is a Colton Torrent 810. The reel is sexy  and is made with nothing but the best components for a GREAT price! Here are a couple of pictures cant wait to use it! 

Alonzo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Pft? Are those iPhone pics?
Break out the D3000! lol


That reel looks beastly in person. 
I'm sure you'll put it to the test very soon!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice  you must have been on the "good" list  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lets hope to put it to the test tomorrow! 

lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

What weight rod you puttin it on? Good luck with it Alonzo.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

mtd I have on a TFO TICR 8 wt Lefty Kreh edition.. I plan on upgrading rods in the future.. I went out with intentions on putting to work today.. But Biscayne Bay continues to be a tough place for me to fish :'( Ended up just casting while I was staked out just to see if I liked the line thats on it ( never tried it) 

Alonzo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> mtd I have on a TFO TICR 8 wt Lefty Kreh edition.. I plan on upgrading rods in the future.. I went out with intentions on putting to work today.. But Biscayne Bay continues to be a tough place for me to fish  :'( Ended up just casting while I was staked out just to see if I liked the line thats on it ( never tried it)
> 
> Alonzo



I'm uploading pics of the reel now....  lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I like TFO rods! If you want a boat rod try casting the GLoomis Pro 1. I have one in 12wt and love it. My next rod will be the Pro 1 8 wt. You are brave going at BB in this weather. I'm too old for that stuff. Besides with all that wind making a cast can't be too much fun.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Mtd thanks for the info.. The weather has been tough.. But I am on a mission to catch a bonefish on fly right now! It has been choppy but I just slow down and trim it right and make my way across the bay lol.. We need to get out one day I want to take a ride on your EGRET!


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll be heading out one day this coming week to check out the Bones in the Bay you are welcome to come along. Weather permitting of course.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

id love to.. just let me know ahead of time!


----------

